#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  TOTAL DGEP Exploration & Production Specifications 2007 (complete) download link.

## mohamad3010

*hi friends.* *finally i uploaded the TOTAL Company DGEP Exploration & Production Specs 2007 . it is complete.*


*including:
TEC , EXP, ECP, ECI, PJC, HSE , TEL, LSO, GSR, FP category Specifications.*

the link:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

enjoy.See More: TOTAL DGEP Exploration & Production Specifications 2007 (complete) download link.

----------


## mcburns

Superb post
Thanks a lot

----------


## Safeti

Great

----------


## qdzung

Great post!

----------


## khalid655

please repost link is dead thanks in advance

----------


## rad007

Please reuploed. The link is dead

----------


## moh555

hi
link is dead, please upload it again

----------


## mohamad3010

hi friends. finally here is the new download link:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## tungpt.rd

Thanks

----------


## phinojosar

Dear mohamad,

If you would be so kind to upload again please, I would really appreciate it!

Best regards.

----------


## dsav6600

could you reupload please
thank you

----------


## subirme

could you reupload please

----------


## cborrsan

Upload please

See More: TOTAL DGEP Exploration & Production Specifications 2007 (complete) download link.

----------


## alain1980

please Upload again, thanks

----------


## alain1980

could you reupload please

----------


## alain1980

PLEASE reupload

----------

